# New to You / Work in Progress Thread



## BradV

I was browsing through and enjoy seeing new projects (Artys 6.5 Creedmoor thread sparked this) and I was curious as to what some of the people on here are working on. Could be a fun discussion or show and tell.

This is my current project.

Aero Precision M5 Receiver set (AR-10 DPMS Pattern)
Lilja 20" 1-8 Twist .260 Remington Barrel
Geissele SSA-E Trigger
Magpul PRS Stock

It is only mocked up, piecing it together slowly. Waiting to see what their handguard offerings are when they come out. Should be pretty soon.


----------



## artys_only

*New , next project*

Well I have an original 300 ultra mag remington Sendero I have a plan for :

1) replace barrel with a 28 " bartlen 1 in 10 twist 5r .
A ) re chamber to 300 Win .
2) the stock is a HS precision stock that the action has been beaded.
3) might put a new stock on it a Manners A4 or A5 
4) re brake the barrel and thread for a suppressor .

I have a new Night force Actar 5x25-56 Moa high spead on her now and will be putting it on the rebuild one .

I already know what loads I will be shooting , this will be my long range target and elk gun .

300 win Brass is easier to come buy and less powder needed for the speed I need to shoot the ranges I want to engage targets .

Just waiting for funds $$$$$$


----------



## sixshootertexan

Well it not a powder burner but I'm modeling up an air rifle in .308 to machine and build. It will have 2 tubes for air reservoirs. When finished it will look like a drilling style firearm. I've purchased a TJ Barrel liner in.308 with a 1-20 twist. I plan on shooting cast bullets made from an Accurate Mold #31-095A. I'm still in the design phase but should be machining parts by the end of the month. Here's what I have modeled so for.


----------



## BradV

That air rifle is pretty interesting. What kind of pressure is required and how fast will it drive that cast bullet?


----------



## sixshootertexan

It will have a working pressure of 3000-4000 psi. My goal is 700-900fps. 900fps will give it 170fpe at the muzzle.


----------



## 223AI

I just ordered the barrel, and now the action, for a new .223 long range build. As per ALWAYS, Aaron Roberts at Roberts Precision Rifles will be doing the work:

1) XLR Carbon Chassis
2) Bartlein 7 twist, 4 groove at 26", RV contour, Threaded 5/8x24 for my Thunderbeast 30p-1
3) Huber Trigger
4) Stiller Tac 30 .223 bolt face
5) Spuhr mount
6) Kahles k 6-24 w/MSR or my Schmidt 5-25

I'll use this gun as a competition rifle for the PRS, and for the odd occasion that I decide to go 100% flat and shoot an F/TR match. It's fun to watch reactions when I am smoking 308's and matching 6.5mm's in competition with a 223. 

My first rifle from RP Rifles was a 27" 223 that slung pointed 82 bergers at 2910, and I put about 6k down the barrel before I pulled the barrel and went 223ai. He's currently dropping that 223ai barrel to 20", and I'm mounting my NF 2.5-10x32, and I'll be using that rifle as a dedicated hunting rifle...75 Swift's at 2900 smokes just about everything in Texas.

I'll post pictures as we progress.


----------



## prarie dog

Those are some real interesting projects, the Air Rifle in particular. We're involved in a few builds right now that are put together and in the load development/minor kink stage. The first is a 264 Win Mag that is for my son. When he was 12 I had a 260AI built for him by Mike Bryant, it has suited him well but, at 11.5 lbs. it's a bit heavy to tote around in the mountains. He wanted a Mountain Rifle that would come in at less than 9 lbs. that would be suitable for Elk that was either a 7 or a 6.5. A week after he brought this up we were at Cabelas in Denver and they had a used 264 in a 700BDL that was reasonably priced. We took it home and pulled the stock off of it, the bedding was a mess and it had one of those old junk triggers that is very difficult to do anything with. After doing some research we ordered a Manners EH1 stock for it and a Timney trigger with the straight shoe. After the stock came in we bedded it and installed the trigger and a Vortex Viper HST scope in Burris Signature Zee Rings with the offsets set to give him appx. 10MOA of up. After doing some load development it will shoot those light rifle groups where two always touch and one will be 5/8 to 3/4 away. We had some fowlers left over that were loaded with 59gns of RL22 and 140 Bergers the last time at the range. I told him that the load would be appx 3000 fps and he came up with the solution for a long range test--23 minutes. The first round fired at our test rock at 980yds was a dead center hit, to see if it was a fluke I tried it and my shot impacted about 4 inches to the right of where his hit. He's taking it hunting in 2 weeks.


----------



## andre3k

Just bedded a Savage for FT/R. Stevens 200 action, Criterion 28" barrel in 308 Win, Manners T4A stock.


----------



## BradV

Good looking rifles in here!

My .260 is still in the works but I was able to complete my Ruger 10/22 tonight.

Factory 10/22 action from a 50 year anniversary rifle for the guts
Gemtech Mist-22 integrally suppressed barrel
Hogue Overmolded Stock
Bushnell TRS-25 on a 1913 rail

The monocore is pinned and welded to the barrel for a length of 16.25" while the tube is registered with the ATF. She may not shoot nearly as accurately as Johnny Quest's rifle but it should be pretty quiet!


----------



## topwateraddict

*Rossi SBR*

Just got this one back from Feland Gun Smithing. I came up with the idea and parts but I needed his expertise to get everything to fit correctly. Larry did a fantastic job on this and I highly recommend him. This was a Rossi Ranch Hand in 44 Magnum. Had custom picatinny rails installed on top of barrel and on stock forearm. Also ordered rifle buttstock from Rossi to match. Also had rifle Teflon coated to give it a clean finish. Hope to take out some pigs with it soon.


----------



## andre3k

^^^
Does adding the rifle stock turn it into an aow or sbr?


----------



## topwateraddict

it has a rifle buttstock so it is a sbr. i guess if i would have kept original shorty handle buttstock it came with it would be considered an AOW.


----------



## muney pit

The magpul afg does not change a pistol into a AOW. It has to be a vertical forarm grip to do that. Lots of atf letters on the web about this.


----------



## andre3k

muney pit said:


> The magpul afg does not change a pistol into a AOW. It has to be a vertical forarm grip to do that. Lots of atf letters on the web about this.


I wasn't referring to the foregrip but adding a rifle length stock to a pistol.


----------



## AR

Is it registered as a SBR?


----------



## topwateraddict

yes


----------



## AR

Thats a pretty cool set up


----------



## artys_only

Do any of you guys have night vision experience , I am throwing together a supressed 223 , and don't want to spend 2500-3500 on a gen 3 .

But what's good in the $1500 range ? I have heard the black and white NV is pretty good and also flir but I know that more $$$

All is well in Texas


----------



## dwilliams35

topwateraddict said:


> Just got this one back from Feland Gun Smithing. I came up with the idea and parts but I needed his expertise to get everything to fit correctly. Larry did a fantastic job on this and I highly recommend him. This was a Rossi Ranch Hand in 44 Magnum. Had custom picatinny rails installed on top of barrel and on stock forearm. Also ordered rifle buttstock from Rossi to match. Also had rifle Teflon coated to give it a clean finish. Hope to take out some pigs with it soon.


 Well, that would be way up on my "want" list... BUT: that Magpul forward grip just blows it for me: it just seems so out of place on what would otherwise be a "retro" western rifle... I can live with the sight, but that grip just seems way out of place.

My personal opinion, worthless as it may be..

The Duke didn't need no forward grip.


----------



## BradV

I have heard good things about the Pulsar N550 and N750 Digital NV setups but have no actual experience with them.


----------



## Superman70

Just got a model 700 vols in 204. I will replace the trigger band lap the lugs first. Then I'll start working up some loads. Plan to start with 32 and 40 grn amax. I saw that Berger is making a 55 vld that should be a dart if the factory barrel can stabilize it.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Update on my air rifle. Got the tubes made and end pieces. Started working on the lower half that will hold the tubes, valve and hammer.


----------



## BradV

Got to toy around with the integral 10/22 at the range. It is incredibly quiet! Each trigger pull puts a big grin on your face! Performance wise It seems to be quite nice for what it is. I am sure that it will improve as I test more types of ammunition.

Shooting from the bench with a 3MOA red dot is not what I consider a precision setup, so just finding the load that is most consistent is the goal for the current test.

First up was a test firing different types of ammo in 10 shot groups at 25yds. (The gun was zeroed out at 10 yards at an indoor range previously just to function test it.)

Test 1 - Federal Gold Medal 40Gr target - with the exception of a single flyer this round came in around .75" for 9 shots.

Test 2 - Aguila Super Extra 40gr Solid - Excluding the flyer 9 shots came in just over an inch. These are more quiet than most rounds however they smell strange!

Test 3 - Federal Automatch 40Gr Solid - This load showed some promise other than another flyer which was completely my fault. The other previous ones I felt confident in those shots.

Test 4 - CCI Quiet 22 40Gr Solid - These are loaded to 710Fps and with this ported 8" barrel they are even slower. I was able to see them in flight through the red dot sight! Accuracy was nothing special but they made almost no noise at all.

Test 5 - CCI Mini Mag 36Gr Hollow Point - This load grouped well for 10 shots. Overall they were right at 1". Some of these bullets did break the sound barrier and had a supersonic crack while others did not. I would estimate the average velocity from my barrel right at the edge of being supersonic.

Test 6 - Remington Golden Bullet Hollow Point - Nothing exciting, just a wide group.










Final test for the day as I ran out of time was to revisit the 36gr CCI Mini-Mag Hollow Points. I shot 5 groups of 5 at 25 yards after making some small adjustments. The results made me happy. I believe I would like to install a scope so that I can pinpoint which of the loads is best between this one, Federal Automatch, and Federal Gold Medal Target at a further distance.


----------



## Bird

Looks good Brad. You might try CCI standards. They are around 1070 and might stay subsonic in your integrally suppressed barrel. They are subsonic in my Sig Mosquito but its only a 5" barrel.


----------



## BradV

Bird said:


> Looks good Brad. You might try CCI standards. They are around 1070 and might stay subsonic in your integrally suppressed barrel. They are subsonic in my Sig Mosquito but its only a 5" barrel.


The barrel is ported 2" past the chamber so most bulk ammo ends up being subsonic. the CCIs are just a touch hotter. The Aguila and Remington are listed as supersonic (1250ish) but there is no crack from them so i assume they are < 1100 fps. I was hoping that the cheapest stuff I could find would shoot the best but we all know that never happens lol.


----------



## Wado

OK, what the heck. Last year I bought a .243 Handi Rifle PDC " pretty darn cheap". First the scope on it was worth more than the rifle. Second it would not eject. That was fixed by taking a fired round from it and drilling the primer pocket out and making a mandrel with a socket head machine screw. Some lapping compound and a cordless drill and it ejects like a new one. The reamer must have been chipped because the chamber had grooves and was just plain rough. Third I put a mil spec rail on so I can swap scopes using La Rue QD mounts. No skill required. The next step is a trigger job. It actually has a pretty good one now. The rest of this project is going to be at the loading press. This rifle has a lot of free bore so I have been playing with that and have some loads ready. I may even turn the necks on some brass and try some neck sized loads. Some guys say why do you go to all that trouble when it won't shoot sub moa now? You put cheap gas in your hot rod what happens? You lose.


----------



## BradV

Wado said:


> OK, what the heck. Last year I bought a .243 Handi Rifle PDC " pretty darn cheap". First the scope on it was worth more than the rifle. Second it would not eject. That was fixed by taking a fired round from it and drilling the primer pocket out and making a mandrel with a socket head machine screw. Some lapping compound and a cordless drill and it ejects like a new one. The reamer must have been chipped because the chamber had grooves and was just plain rough. Third I put a mil spec rail on so I can swap scopes using La Rue QD mounts. No skill required. The next step is a trigger job. It actually has a pretty good one now. The rest of this project is going to be at the loading press. This rifle has a lot of free bore so I have been playing with that and have some loads ready. I may even turn the necks on some brass and try some neck sized loads. Some guys say why do you go to all that trouble when it won't shoot sub moa now? You put cheap gas in your hot rod what happens? You lose.


Just tell the guys who ask why "Because I Can". If you get enjoyment out of your hobby then who has the right to stop you from that? Lets see the little project gun!


----------



## Wado

*Red Headed Stepkid*

Here it is. I have a buck fifty in the gun and three times that in the scope. I also have a SS 16 power off of my AR I set on it also that has a La Rue mount. I've got a couple more scopes in QD rings but the hammer hits them. It shoots plenty straight for hunting right now with this setup but I think I can do better, just have to get it the right diet.


----------



## muney pit

Just finshed finshing some wood i got for the ole AK 74. Turned out ok. Dont like the pink pistol grip though. Gonna need to change it. Feels better than the black one.Did another set in red for my slr104 im gonna put on later.


----------



## muney pit

Got the wood on the Arsenal 104-34 also today.


----------



## Medic2011

Just finished thus build about a month ago and got its first blood at 80yrd. Did all the hydrodip camo myself. Love how it shoots. 11in bull barrel chambered in 5.56. Fits perfect between driver seat and center console, ready to deploy out the window while driving around the ranch.


----------



## muney pit

Medic2011 said:


> Just finished thus build about a month ago and got its first blood at 80yrd. Did all the hydrodip camo myself. Love how it shoots. 11in bull barrel chambered in 5.56. Fits perfect between driver seat and center console, ready to deploy out the window while driving around the ranch.


Very nice. What ammo did you use.


----------



## Medic2011

muney pit said:


> Very nice. What ammo did you use.


Little embarrassed to admit but I guess if the gun likes it then why not.. My bcg and charging handle came inn the day before the hunt so I was shooting that high dollar monarch from academy lol. Once I get some time I'll actually play a little more with some different ammo and Actually spend some range time with it.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Another update on my air rifle. Finished the lower and 95% finished of the breech.


----------



## topwateraddict

*9MM AR pistol*

Just finished this 9mm ar pistol build. Used a quartercircle10 stripped billet lower, cmmg lpk, kak industries buffer tube, sig brace, jp polished buffer spring, spikes 9mm buffer and 9mm buffer spacer. Wanted it to look unique so I found an all original Colt 9mm upper that i really liked and put it all together. Came out really nice and shoots really well. I did have to also use a bushing on the front pivot pin since Colt had larger front pivot pin. Next project is an all nickel boron AR15. Just got in all the parts so should have it done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BradV

Just waiting on the BCG and Charging handle to arrive on thursday. First loadings will be tested with Lapua .260 Rem brass and Lapua 123gr Scenars. Federal Lg Rifle Match Primers. I have Varget and 8208XBR on hand, I'd like to try some 4350 as well if I can find it.


----------



## spurgersalty

Montana action waiting in the reloading room for a 28" krieger blank. More than likely going with the McMillan A-3.5 or A-5 stock. Will serve dual purpose as a paper/WT killer.


----------



## MrG

BradV said:


> Just waiting on the BCG and Charging handle to arrive on thursday. First loadings will be tested with Lapua .260 Rem brass and Lapua 123gr Scenars. Federal Lg Rifle Match Primers. I have Varget and 8208XBR on hand, I'd like to try some 4350 as well if I can find it.


Nice looking rifle. Which hand guard is that? I'm doing a 458 Socom build. I have the kit from Wilson Combat:14.7" barrel, gas block and tube, suppressor ready muzzle device, buffer spring, and BCG.

I'm pretty much set on the WC lower and a Geissele trigger but I'm still trying to decide on a few things. Stripped upper and hand guard being the main ones. I like the looks of that one. Not a fan of quads.

Strongly looking at the Strike Industries Megafins. Is anyone running one?


----------



## BradV

The handguard is an SLR Rifleworks Solo Ultra-Lite 14". I chose it because I see no reason for a full length top rail on this build, so eliminating that saves a touch of weight. I can also mount a large objective lower without worrying about clearance, although the 56mm would clear without any trouble as is. http://slrrifleworks.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66_107_112_115&product_id=431

Their Lite version is a full length top rail. The 5.56 version rails will be a touch thinner.

I am a fan of Aero Precision products. They make a .458 marked upper which has the port door enlarged for the casings. http://aeroprecisionusa.com/aspx/store/productdetail.aspx?pid=347


----------



## MrG

BradV said:


> The handguard is an SLR Rifleworks Solo Ultra-Lite 14". I chose it because I see no reason for a full length top rail on this build, so eliminating that saves a touch of weight. I can also mount a large objective lower without worrying about clearance, although the 56mm would clear without any trouble as is. http://slrrifleworks.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66_107_112_115&product_id=431
> 
> Their Lite version is a full length top rail. The 5.56 version rails will be a touch thinner.
> 
> I am a fan of Aero Precision products. They make a .458 marked upper which has the port door enlarged for the casings. http://aeroprecisionusa.com/aspx/store/productdetail.aspx?pid=347


Thanks for the links. Think I found an upper here locally. I'm thinking with the recoil of the 458 a few ounces on the hand guard is not gonna be worth $100. Looking in the $150-200 range for a 14"


----------



## sixshootertexan

Another update on my air rifle. Got my mold in from Accurate Molds. I can cast 79, 95 and 110 gr bullets. I have the rifle at a state into which I can do some test firing. I had a high 184FPE with the 110gr bullets and a low of 130FPE with the 79gr bullets. Still got lots of work to do.

79gr 
Hi 974
Lo 861
Avg 917
Avg FPE 147.76

95gr 
Hi 924
Lo 825
Avg 866
Avg FPE 158.35

110gr 
Hi 869
Lo 777
Avg 829
Avg FPE 168.06


----------



## BradV

The air rifle is some impressive work!

I finally got a chance to complete my Aero M5 in .260.


----------



## Bird

Nice work BradV. Clean and simple with quality hardware, especially that Night Force glass


----------



## MrG

I likey too. Nice!


----------



## MrG

BradV, what hand guard is that. It's designed like the new ALG with the rail only at the front. But it has Keymod?


----------



## BradV

MrG said:


> BradV, what hand guard is that. It's designed like the new ALG with the rail only at the front. But it has Keymod?


Thanks guys.

It is the SLR Rifleworks Solo Ultra Lite 14"

http://slrrifleworks.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=66_107_112_115&product_id=431


----------



## BradV

Grabbed a cheaper tool box to store reloading and tools I use for my addiction... Trying to get a feel for how to set it up and lay things out. Thinking of mounting the press on here with a riser and have this be the dedicated ammo station. Space in the house will be a little limited so I am planning on keeping the powder and primers in the A/C. The other equipment will stay in the garage and get oiled from time to time.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Finished the .308 air rifle today. I'm ready for some range time.


----------



## topwateraddict

beautiful job! looks great! please let us know how she shoots.


----------



## andre3k

Nice Job! Do the pellets you cast have to be lubed in any way?


----------



## sixshootertexan

They don't have to be lubed but you can lube them. It may or may not help or hurt the accuracy. It's one of those things you just have to experiment with.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Latest update for my .308 air rifle.
I'm still working on it but it's starting to come around. I had three weights of bullets to try and have narrowed it down to the 110gr. I've tried it as cast .309 and the pattern was bad. I tried sized to .308 and I got a 2" pattern at 100 yds. I then tried the sized .308's with some dry film lube applied and the group opened back up.
100yd target with sized to .308 no lube.


----------



## muney pit

That amazes me you can do that with an air rifle.


----------



## sylvan

Your air gun is a very impressive project.
keep it comin'


----------



## muney pit

Finally getting into the 300 blackout. The wife bought me a DD 16" chf barrel. Its a carbine gas length so hopefully it'll do subs and supers. Not sure which way to go with it yet. Either just do an upper or a whole rifle. Have some spike, S&W & other lowers. Gonna use the yhm can for it though. Really likeing the DD slim handgaurd and jp adjustable gas block. Any ideas on which direction to go?


----------



## Csafisher

Remington 5R with 24" barrel. Just got it and have yet to shoot yet. Looking forward to seeing what it can do!


----------



## artys_only

Nice looking stick ! You love the 5r all the ones I have shot shoot pretty well .


----------



## muney pit

Csafisher said:


> View attachment 2343458
> 
> View attachment 2343466
> 
> 
> Remington 5R with 24" barrel. Just got it and have yet to shoot yet. Looking forward to seeing what it can do!


I love mine, almost forgot how shiney that stainless was.You got a great gun.


----------



## Csafisher

That looks nice! They had a threaded one for sale too. Also had small flutes in barrel but it was more expensive and I don't see myself getting a can anytime soon. Next upgrade will be a vortex viper 6-24 and a 20moa base.


----------



## muney pit

Csafisher said:


> That looks nice! They had a threaded one for sale too. Also had small flutes in barrel but it was more expensive and I don't see myself getting a can anytime soon. Next upgrade will be a vortex viper 6-24 and a 20moa base.


I didnt think id want a can either till i shot one. Then i went and had my barrel threaded, teflon coated and bolt handle installed. Asded a H&S bottom metal for a detach mag. Put in a timeny trigger but didnt like it so im back to the standard xmark thats set at 2.5 lbs. With hand loads it a soild 1moa gun but usally does half that. I just like to say what it does at 600 vs 100 and we onow how that can change


----------



## Csafisher

Do you have a pet load for it? I do not have reloading equipment yet, but my uncle does, may try and work something up in the future. I was thinking 4895 or varget with 168 or 175 smks? You can get yours to hold MOA out to 600yd?

Thanks!


----------



## muney pit

Csafisher said:


> Do you have a pet load for it? I do not have reloading equipment yet, but my uncle does, may try and work something up in the future. I was thinking 4895 or varget with 168 or 175 smks? You can get yours to hold MOA out to 600yd?
> 
> Thanks!


43 grains of varget with either the 175 smk or 178 amax. 210 m primers. Win case with all the prep. I switched to the 178's awhile back because they did a little better and work way better on hogs than the serrias. Yea, that gun is a shooter. 1moa every day no worries. Like i said itl does way better, mostly .5 moa. I have hung with the AI and TRG guys at 600 so its a shooter. Of course you gotta do your part on wind, trigger yada yada.

Eta. Added a pic of the first time i took it to asc and did there five shot qualifying target with factory federal gold medal match ammo back in 08'.


----------



## muney pit

Got my 300 blackout parts in today. My suppressor nount fell out of the box during shipping. Called midway and they are shipping a new one. Great CS with those guys. Mocked it up and everything seems to fit. Now to torque it down and make ammo to fire it.


----------



## Csafisher

Got to shoot the 5r today. After 20rd break in shot a .75" 5rd group at 100yd with 180 gr power pts. First two shots were the outer ones from clean barrel. Pretty happy! Have some 168gr Remington match to try next time.


----------



## muney pit

Csafisher said:


> Got to shoot the 5r today. After 20rd break in shot a .75" 5rd group at 100yd with 180 gr power pts. First two shots were the outer ones from clean barrel. Pretty happy! Have some 168gr Remington match to try next time.
> View attachment 2347050


Nice, it'll tighten up to.  Mine did well with 168s but didnt like useing them because of how bad they are past 600.


----------



## artys_only

Try 168 and 175 match kings federal . They shot well out of my 308 ..


----------



## muney pit

Got the last piece to my 300 blk out,so i should be able to shoot it this weekend.


----------



## muney pit

Something about the 300 blackout round is just sexy.


----------



## BradV

Sent my 700 off to fat camp to lose some weight. Lost 3.5" off of her barrel but gained a nice concentric re-thread and target crown! A new QD brake mount is on the way. 

I have been curious about how it would throw a heavy bullet for a .308, so 100 Hornady 200gr ELD-X bullets are on the way. If I can reach 2350-2400 FPS I will be happy although that might be a touch optimistic. Any powder recommendations for heavy .308s? Looks like CFE223 gives excellent velocity according to Hodgdon.


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Very nice things in this thread!


----------



## WildCard07

Here is my work in progress:
Bell & Carlson Tactical Medalist Fully Adjustable Stock
Jewell Trigger 
Defiant Deviant Tactical Action
Bartlein M24 Barrel
PTG Bottom Metal
Will be chambered in 6.5 Creedmore. 








The barrel should be here tomorrow and then she is off to Roberts Precision Rifles for assembly.


----------



## muney pit

WildCard07 said:


> Here is my work in progress:
> Bell & Carlson Tactical Medalist Fully Adjustable Stock
> Jewell Trigger
> Defiant Deviant Tactical Action
> Bartlein M24 Barrel
> PTG Bottom Metal
> Will be chambered in 6.5 Creedmore.
> View attachment 2832146
> 
> 
> The barrel should be here tomorrow and then she is off to Roberts Precision Rifles for assembly.


Awesome man, truley awesome. What made ya go with creedmore over the other 6's?


----------



## Csafisher

WildCard07 said:


> Here is my work in progress:
> Bell & Carlson Tactical Medalist Fully Adjustable Stock
> Jewell Trigger
> Defiant Deviant Tactical Action
> Bartlein M24 Barrel
> PTG Bottom Metal
> Will be chambered in 6.5 Creedmore.
> 
> The barrel should be here tomorrow and then she is off to Roberts Precision Rifles for assembly.


That ought to be a shooter!


----------



## WildCard07

muney pit said:


> Awesome man, truley awesome. What made ya go with creedmore over the other 6's?


I actually started out planning to build it as a .308 but kept leaning towards the 6.5 Creedmore. After talking to Aaron Roberts with Roberts Precision Rifles and discussing what I planned on doing with the rifle he helped push me off the fence. I am very excited about this build and can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## muney pit

WildCard07 said:


> I actually started out planning to build it as a .308 but kept leaning towards the 6.5 Creedmore. After talking to Aaron Roberts with Roberts Precision Rifles and discussing what I planned on doing with the rifle he helped push me off the fence. I am very excited about this build and can't wait to see it finished.


Kinda seems like every build does that. They never stay on course or budget.  Been thinking of one kinda like yours in 260 rem. But thats as far as i get. LoL


----------



## texastkikker

WildCard07 said:


> I actually started out planning to build it as a .308 but kept leaning towards the 6.5 Creedmore. After talking to Aaron Roberts with Roberts Precision Rifles and discussing what I planned on doing with the rifle he helped push me off the fence. I am very excited about this build and can't wait to see it finished.


 You'll love it.....Dad has one and it is a tack driver. Shoots lights out at 1000 yards too. Plus it kicks a lot less than the .338 Lapua so you can shoot it more. Suppressor makes it even better.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

I just finished my AR pistol budget build. I was trying to build it as cost effective as possible without sacrificing quality too much. Started with an Anderson stripped Lower, Anderson LPK, topped it off with a Radical Firearms 10.5" 5.56 Upper, and Radical BCG. Haven't gotten an optic yet because I can't decide what I want (might just go with some flip ups) but I was able to get it shooting for about $420 which I thought was pretty good. Don't have any pics yet but I will try to post some soon.


----------



## muney pit

Flatfisher6187 said:


> I just finished my AR pistol budget build. I was trying to build it as cost effective as possible without sacrificing quality too much. Started with an Anderson stripped Lower, Anderson LPK, topped it off with a Radical Firearms 10.5" 5.56 Upper, and Radical BCG. Haven't gotten an optic yet because I can't decide what I want (might just go with some flip ups) but I was able to get it shooting for about $420 which I thought was pretty good. Don't have any pics yet but I will try to post some soon.


What Bolt did you use? I tried a standard one and buffer but had feeding and bolt bounce problems. Went with a full auto Bolt and heavy buffer and she runs like a top. Mines a 7.5 kitty kat tho


----------



## Flatfisher6187

*Bolt*



muney pit said:


> What Bolt did you use? I tried a standard one and buffer but had feeding and bolt bounce problems. Went with a full auto Bolt and heavy buffer and she runs like a top. Mines a 7.5 kitty kat tho


I used a Radical Firearms M16 melonite bolt. At first it wouldn't cycle but I pulled the handguard off and SLIGHTLY moved the gas block and it started cycling like a champ. I've heard about people having cycling issues out of the shorter barrels, that's why I went with a 10.5" barrel for the longer gas system. Going to try to run some cheap steel ammo through this weekend to make sure I don't have any other issues. I figure if it will cycle Tulammo it will cycle anything lol


----------



## WildCard07

Barrel just arrived. Slowly coming together.


----------



## brad durden

Tried Duracoat.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Update on my .308 air rifle. Well after finally getting my own air compressor and numerous test of cast bullets I think I have a winner. It's a new deisgn for air rifles. Mold is made by NOE. 135gr FN BT.
This is the shot string from first test.
5 shot groups 2900psi fill untethered 
809
805
801
809
798
AVG 804
ES 11
SD 4
FPE 193.82



Target from second test after doing some work on the rifle.
100 yard target just under 7/8".


----------



## Csafisher

That's pretty good! Very low SD and ES no? Not familiar with air rifles.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Most big bore air rifles are set up for one good power shot, all shots after that continue to drop in velocity. I can get mine to have more power but shot count will start to drop. At 190FPE that's enough power to take medium size game. Hoping to go hog hunting this fall with it.


----------



## muney pit

Finally bought a scope for my 300 blk out rifle. Went with a 1-6 strike eagle and cantalever mount. Glass is really clear. Some fish eye on 1x, the sweet spot is small on 6x but thats normal for it to get smaller at max power. Havent sighted it in yet so i cant test tracking yet but will. The illumanted retical horse shoe is bright in day light. The only time it went black was looking at the sky.


----------



## muney pit

Also replaced a cracked bolt catch on a DPMS LR308. Somehow it got a crack in it and got bent. It was hanging up and not releasing or holding the bolt after some last shots. For those that dont know, the 308 ar have a bolt that holds the bolt catch vs a roll pin like the ar15's. So its a simple change out. I went with an upgraded one thats a bit beefier. Hopefully it wont crack.


----------



## Csafisher

Glad you like the scope, Ive been thinking about getting one. Keep hearing good things considering the price.


----------



## WildCard07

6.5 Creedmore custom built by Roberts Precision Rifles. I bought all the pieces and took it to him for final assembly. 
Bartlein barrel, Jewel trigger, Badger Ordnance M5 Enhanced bottom metal, Bell & Carlson stock, Defiance Deviant action, Vortex Viper PST scope, and a Silencerco Saker 7.62 to finish it off when my paperwork comes in.


----------



## Csafisher

New AR with a bunch of different parts. Just got a sons of liberty gun works barrel with Wylde chamber and 1/8 twist. Just need a BCG and rail to finish up. Prolly gonna go with BCM.


----------

